# Happy Birthday SolaScriptura



## PB Moderating Team (Dec 6, 2013)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-SolaScriptura (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Dec 6, 2013)

We hope you have a most blessed birthday!!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Cymro (Dec 6, 2013)

Two births are better than one, glad you have both.
Have a great day.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey Ben, I hope the celebration today of your birth is a joyous one!


----------



## Berean (Dec 6, 2013)

*Ben! Happy Birthday. brother!*


----------



## earl40 (Dec 6, 2013)

Happy birthday! Now go get a haircut.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! Just got our internet turned on at our new home in Columbia, SC! Our household furniture, clothes, etc., is scheduled to be delivered on Monday.

As to a haircut - I need one! I've got long hair and an impressive beard... looking forward to keeping it until I cut it on Dec 26 (I report on Dec 27).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## baron (Dec 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday.


----------

